
Analysis of Kepler data finds 20 habitable worlds including 'frozen Earth' - bcaulfield
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5033439/Kepler-finds-20-habitable-worlds-plain-sight.html
======
cable2600
Are you sure that Frozen Earth is not Hoth? :)

~~~
bcaulfield
Are you sure that Earth is not just Tropical Hoth?

